# 8 string fender strat (Meshuggah got beaten)



## vampiregenocide (May 27, 2011)




----------



## nostealbucket (May 27, 2011)

Wow. I thought it was a joke, creating an 8 string strat and all, but damn thats pretty cool.

Expect one on Rondo in a few months


----------



## metalman_ltd (May 27, 2011)

nostealbucket said:


> Wow. I thought it was a joke, creating an 8 string strat and all, but damn thats pretty cool.
> 
> Expect one on Rondo in a few months



Haha yea probably. Pretty cool though


----------



## Infinite Recursion (May 28, 2011)

Is this the first 8 string electric?


----------



## Explorer (May 28, 2011)

nostealbucket said:


> Wow. I thought it was a joke, creating an 8 string strat and all, but damn thats pretty cool.
> 
> Expect one on Rondo in a few months



Interesting.

I believe that the Agile Texan is the only 7-string Telecaster-style guitar I've seen, and the Agile Sentinel has been the only recent 7-string Strat going. I don't know if there's been an 8-string of either, but being as Rondo has been a big proponent of 7- and 8-strings, I have no doubt that an 8-string Sentinel is likely to outstrip sales of an 8-string Strat. 

I just don't think Fender's heart is into the effort.


----------



## Rook (May 28, 2011)

What's up with that dude's face around the 2:14 mark?


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 28, 2011)

Infinite Recursion said:


> Is this the first 8 string electric?


 
Probably! At least in the way we recognise them.



Explorer said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I believe that the Agile Texan is the only 7-string Telecaster-style guitar I've seen, and the Agile Sentinel has been the only recent 7-string Strat going. I don't know if there's been an 8-string of either, but being as Rondo has been a big proponent of 7- and 8-strings, I have no doubt that an 8-string Sentinel is likely to outstrip sales of an 8-string Strat.
> 
> I just don't think Fender's heart is into the effort.


 
This is a custom Agile Texan 8.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 28, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> This is a custom Agile Texan 8.



The only thing I'd do to that is use the two string brass saddles like on old school teles and add a middle bucker.


----------



## misingonestring (May 28, 2011)

Awaits "but can it djent" joke.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 28, 2011)

Apparently he sold it because it wouldn't stay in tune (The strat that is).


----------



## Bigfan (May 30, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Apparently he sold it because it wouldn't stay in tune (The strat that is).



That's Fender Custom Shop quality for ya there, I guess. No wonder though, Fender's vintagey Klusons aren't really the most well made machine heads out there.


----------



## Murmel (May 30, 2011)

HOLY SHIT IT'S IN SWEDISH!

I guess that just proves how awesome we really are.

Edit: Nvm. I fail, it's Norwegian. They suck


----------



## Seventary (May 31, 2011)

Murmel said:


> HOLY SHIT IT'S IN SWEDISH!
> 
> I guess that just proves how awesome we really are.
> 
> Edit: Nvm. I fail, it's Norwegian. They suck



Haha.. we don't just kick your ass in sports.


----------



## Rook (May 31, 2011)

Bigfan said:


> That's Fender Custom Shop quality for ya there, I guess. No wonder though, Fender's vintagey Klusons aren't really the most well made machine heads out there.



They aren't bad, mine hold tune perfectly with 12's, I find the nut more of an issue than the machine heads. You do have to wrap the string around the post correctly though.

Also, lol @ having the same huge picture twice in the same thread. That thing's massive!


----------



## tsar nicholas (Nov 28, 2013)

First time I've seen this video! I've been obsessed with ERG Strats since Matte Henderson recently acquired a sparkle surf green 7-string Fender Strat from Alex Gregory and displayed it at TheGearPage. 8-string strat = the ultimate. I'd love to have one made with the Henderson-style combo hardtail / whammy bridge (two low strings are hardtail) and a bridge humbucker. Terje Rypdal is a living marvel


----------



## Dethyr (Nov 29, 2013)

Murmel said:


> HOLY SHIT IT'S IN SWEDISH!
> 
> I guess that just proves how awesome we really are.
> 
> Edit: Nvm. I fail, it's Norwegian. They suck



Varg heard you.... he'd like to have words lol


----------



## paddypat (Dec 4, 2013)

tsar nicholas said:


> First time I've seen this video! I've been obsessed with ERG Strats since Matte Henderson recently acquired a sparkle surf green 7-string Fender Strat from Alex Gregory and displayed it at TheGearPage. 8-string strat = the ultimate. I'd love to have one made with the Henderson-style combo hardtail / whammy bridge (two low strings are hardtail) and a bridge humbucker. Terje Rypdal is a living marvel


do you have the links of the Henderson's strat?


----------



## tsar nicholas (Dec 4, 2013)

paddypat said:


> do you have the links of the Henderson's strat?



yes indeed, here it is! 

check this out -- it's also got a photo of Gregory's sparkle Fiesta Red version

my holy grail. impossibly rare fender prototype stratocaster - The Gear Page





these Strats don't have the Henderson hybrid bridge -- his Gustavssons and some other axes do, though


----------



## paddypat (Dec 6, 2013)

Thx!!


----------



## shawnperolis (Dec 6, 2013)

I am really hoping for 8/9 string Sentinels from Rondo. I'd love a single coil equipped extended range strat!


----------



## tsar nicholas (Dec 6, 2013)

^ I would probably feel compelled to buy one. I've searched pretty extensively, and haven't found any such thing outside the $2500+ custom world.


----------

